# Drywallers Guide to Luxury Home Theater Installs



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Yeah and getting all the different materials installed can be a bit annoying, I know you said those materials only reduced sound by a few decibels but they're usually designed to each block a range of frequencies. Blocking all air is annoying too I usually say no to those jobs and leave it to specialized companies but if for some reason the client insists on the drywallers doing it well certainly try our best have the client pay for the design and enginering themselves then follow the plans hahahaha.

Edit: Also a word of advice you should write about what you are advertising 😉 at the start of your writing. Like introduce what your going to write about then mention the equipment you are selling then write a bit about how to design a sound proof wall and how it affects the results. Yeah anyway try writing about the product way sooner.


----------



## emeraldcity (7 mo ago)

My sister and her husband finished their house last month and have already moved there. They have already made room for a home cinema. Made it soundproof. That way, the neighbors can't bother them while they are watching a movie with their kids. Added a small table and a sofa to make it more comfortable to watch a movie. Her husband added a house number plaque which says that the room is specially made for watching movies. Many people are thinking twice before starting to make a home theatre. I think it's worth it.


----------

